# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] hp g6-1305ev

## georged30

Εχω το παραπανω laptop το οποιο ξαφνικα εγινε πολυ αργο μεχρι τωρα εχω δοκιμασει format, reset bios εχω αλλαξει τις μνημες και το σκληρο δισκο και εχω αλλαξει τις παστες απο επεξεργαστη και καρτα γραφικων οι θερμοκρασιες που λειτουργει ειναι γυρω στους 50 βαθμους .οταν λεω πολυ αργο ενοω οτι μπορει να κανει 4-5 λεπτα να ανοιξει και περιπου 2.5 ωρες για να τελειωσει το φορματ, καμια ιδεα κανεις γιατι εχω στερεψει :Confused1:

----------


## xrhstos1978

ram τσεκαρες?

----------

